# The James Webb Space Telescope



## fmdog44 (Jul 20, 2020)

This telescope is six times larger than the Hubble and it will take us back to the beyond.

https://www.nasa.gov/press-release/nasa-to-provide-update-on-james-webb-space-telescope


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

This kind of stuff is so cool.  I watched documentary on it a couple of days ago.  The Curiosity Channel has a bunch of documentaries of space.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 3, 2021)

I just watched a YouTube video on this telescope. It will be wonderful to see what it finds!


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Absolutely amazing, can't wait to see what it uncovers.


----------

